# Oberon is so ThoughtFul!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Today I received an envelope from Oberon, informing all K2 cover owners that 2 customers have complained that the metal brackets holding the corners in place have "nicked" their Kindles. They enclosed two felt "dots" along with directions on how to apply them to your Kindle to correct the issue.

I went to do so and mine already had the felt dots applied! I just thought it was so thoughtful of them to go through the trouble of sending out the "dots" and information, trying to prevent any damage their product may inflict to our Kindles! What a WONDERFUL company! I am so glad I purchased my cover through them!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What wonderful customer service. I will definitely do more business with them.


----------



## TerryD (Mar 12, 2009)

They are truly wonderful.
I mistakenly ordered a ROH in purple and e-mailed them asking what to do.
They told me to send it back and then they would begin to make me another for my K2.

I mailed it back Tuesday, came home today and the new one had arrived!
I KNOW they had to have crossed in the mail (I am east coast)

I am soooo happy....it is just absolutely brilliant - and I got a sun charm!
It's pouring rain and I am going to hole up this weekend and finish reading book 3 in the Appentrice trilogy....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree their customer service is top notch, but how do you mistakenly order a cover? The color choice is in your cart as you check out and on the order confirmation they send you. Glad you love your new one though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've mistakenly ordered stuff before--when I was waffling between different choices.  And I've had the mouse slide on drop down menus when I didn't realize it.

Betsy


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Today I received an envelope from Oberon, informing all K2 cover owners that 2 customers have complained that the metal brackets holding the corners in place have "nicked" their Kindles. They enclosed two felt "dots" along with directions on how to apply them to your Kindle to correct the issue.
> 
> I went to do so and mine already had the felt dots applied! I just thought it was so thoughtful of them to go through the trouble of sending out the "dots" and information, trying to prevent any damage their product may inflict to our Kindles! What a WONDERFUL company! I am so glad I purchased my cover through them!


I am sorry but am not too sure I understand what was metal? I thought the corners were held by leather pieces and one bungee cord. Was just getting ready to make a purchase but now just a bit confused.
Apologies if I missed something along the way!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is what I call customer service! I really enjoy talking to their customer service for support!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kendra- on the L side of the Kindle cover [binder side] there are two round circles of metal- the clips that hold the corners into place when sewn. These dots are intended to cover said circles.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you - yes, I saw them when I watched the video on their site....I'm surprised they nicked the K2 as I remember he explained they are flush with the cover.  I am so pleased to hear they were proactive in getting the dots out to all the K2 cover owners. A+


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Apparently they are not a huge issue- only 2 out of a couple HUNDRED customers commented on it and this was their solution to the issue.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i was worried about the possibility of the metal button contacting the kindle back so i used the decal girl skin keyboard cutout "dots" to stick on the metal buttons. two on each button.  they're a perfect fit, problem solved.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

TerryD said:


> They are truly wonderful.
> I mistakenly ordered a ROH in purple and e-mailed them asking what to do.
> They told me to send it back and then they would begin to make me another for my K2.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Terry may have accidentally ordered a K1 cover? I will admit I panicked just a little bit after ordering both my Oberon covers - did I order for K1 or K2? Luckily I ordered the K2 covers both times!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Good to hear these types of stories, it shows that some companies do actually care about their customers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Sounds like Terry may have accidentally ordered a K1 cover? I will admit I panicked just a little bit after ordering both my Oberon covers - did I order for K1 or K2? Luckily I ordered the K2 covers both times!


That's true.never thought of that! My bad!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

They are a great company...


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm..so the dots were felt huh? I got the envelope, the nice little note...an um...no dots LOL.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

tamlyn2 said:


> hmm..so the dots were felt huh? I got the envelope, the nice little note...an um...no dots LOL.


Oops. Send them an email? (Or I know the hardware store has felt dots cheap.)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Michaels or Staples would also have them for cheap


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just checked my Kindle 2 cover.  My metal grommets are pretty flush and no marks are on the DecalGirl skin on my Kindle.  I suspect that since they got so few complaints, there were only a couple that were made not quite flush by mistake.

I'm glad I have a skin on the Kindle, though, just in case.  If there were any damage from the metal, it would have been only to the skin and not the Kindle itself.  Like I needed another reason to buy skins!!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

received the felt dots in the mail today.  it seems the decalgal sticky dots on the metal button will suffice for me but they're probably not necessary.  perhaps stitching the strap on rather than riveting would eliminate the problem however small it might be.  it's good of oberon to look out for their customers though.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I received my dots yesterday as well, and glad I did! I had only had my cover for a few days, and when I took my K2 out I did see some slight scratching where the metal was on one side. Great company to just send them out to all that ordered them rather than just those that complained.


----------

